# Rotorua charm



## Renee236

Hi there!
Maybe my question is a bit odd, sorry   I'm thinking about immigrating to NZ, the Rotorua area. I was there more than ten years ago and loved it. 
The one thing that concerns me a bit is the smell.... I can deal with it while being there, but does anyone know if it stays in your clothes after washing them. Will people from outside be able to "smell out" where you are from?


----------



## topcat83

Renee236 said:


> Hi there!
> Maybe my question is a bit odd, sorry   I'm thinking about emigrating to NZ, the Rotorua area. I was there more than ten years ago and loved it.
> The one thing that concerns me a bit is the smell.... I can deal with it while being there, but does anyone know if it stays in your clothes after washing them. Will people from outside be able to "smell out" where you are from?


Hi there
Although some areas around Rotorua do have that distinctive smell, many don't. So pick your area and you should be alright.

I love Rotorua - it's a lovely mix of traditional Maori culture and British colonial culture - head for the park on a Sunday morning and watch the locals playing croquet and bowls in front of the mock tudor buildings!


----------



## Renee236

Thanks, I didn't know if it was everywhere. I loved the volcanic landscapes, rarely seen anything so beautiful! So, if my job offer comes through, I'll be careful about choosing housing


----------



## Chloe99

most places in roterua are lovely and the smells not everywhere aslong as you pick your area right you should be absorlutely fine. Its a great plae to move to althought the smell of rotten eggs. Its not everywhere and when i visited as o live here and have recenty emigrated the smell wasnt on people clothes. You couldnt tell that they were from that area. 

-its a great place to live you will get over the smell their and it wont get on your clothes much. Possibly never at all. Good luck. Hope your kive eventually goes okay.


----------



## Renee236

Thanks for the advice Chloe! I'd hate smelling like rotten eggs all the time


----------



## G-Mo

I love Rotorua, I visited almost every time I was in New Zealand... Love, amongst other things, The Pig & Whistle and Fat Dog. I would live there if it wasn't so land-locked and so far from a coast.


----------



## lisamct

I lived in Rotorua for a year when I first came over in 2010. 
The smell is defintely worse in certain areas of town and almost non existent in others. I lived just out of town in Kawaha Point and there was no smell there at all.


----------



## LittleL91

Hi there, i have just recently emigrated to New Zealand. Currently living with my family at my aunties in Thames (for the moment) until we locate to Tauranga. We visited Rotoaua on our way to Hawkes Bay. Its a beautiful city, as is all of Nz and to be honest I didn't notice the smell as much as I thought. It's not a foul smell and I think you will get used to it. If it did stick to your clothes, everyone in Rotoaua would smell the same anyway so don't worry. 

Hope everything goes well. X


----------

